# Munich 1900 - a reconstruction



## Sybaris (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello everybody,

I’m new to this forum and I’d like to introduce the project I am currently working on. It started a couple of weeks ago as an “in-between-project” beside my normal job project (I’m a SW developer). Now, that the project is over, it has turned into a fulltime project.

I began to reconstruct the old Munich Central Station around 1900 in Unity 3D which was a beautiful building in Italian style and was destroyed during WW II. As some of you might know, the “Hauptbahnhof” that we have today in Munich is an architectural disaster. (But it obviously will be replaced/enhanced with an even worse building…)

In the meanwhile the project has gathered a little community and so I started to work on other buildings to get at least the immediate buildings around the Central Station complete. (About 10 buildings.)

The project also has a dedicated web site: www.Muenchen1900.de (a German site, I’ll maybe add an English translation some time…)

If you’re interested I’ll be posting new developments on this thread.
After this post I’ll present a couple of pictures; you can see more on my web site.

I’d appreciate any suggestions, ideas etc.

Best regards,

Günther

Central Station:



















A tram stop that I finished yesterday:










And a scene before the old Telegraph Station (with an intermediate tram that has to be worked over…)


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm fascinated by Germany's obsession with reconstruction. It seems to be associated with very conservative politics. Why doesn't Germany want buildings that are of their time. We can't replace lost historic buildings. When we do our cities lose their honesty - history loses its meaning because we can't recognise the age of a building by looking at it. Time and meaning get blurred.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Dont worry, 99% of buildings being built in germany are modern, we'll never ever have to deal with the problem of going to a city and you dont know if the buildings are genuinely old or not


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Many cities in Europe had to rebuild quickly and cheaply (Germany being foremost among them). Also, the 70's brought about an obsession with concrete, which created some of the worst looking architecture in Europe, most of which is now thankfully being torn down.

Cities that were spared from too much concrete and the most aggressive forms of modernism (brutalism) such as Paris, Vienna, Prague, Amsterdam, St. Petersburg, Budapest, Rome, Cracow, Copenhagen, Riga or Stockholm are now also considered some of the prettiest. It is no wonder that visitors of those cities would also like to see more pretty architecture in their own towns.

In Germany, Munich with the beautifully preserved Odeonsplatz, the Marienplatz or its Altstadt with the Lehel, Maximiliansstrasse or Leopoldstrasse is actually way ahead of the curve. Its reconstruction was much more careful and less reckless than those of Cologne, Stuttgart or Frankfurt, where the inner cities are a hodge podge of many different styles and lack any sense of homogeneity. Those three cities could learn a lot from Munich in terms of thoughtful city development and attention to detail. At least Frankfurt has now invested in an upgrade of its Altstadt and similar to Dresden can be very happy with the result.


----------



## lanadelrey (Jul 7, 2018)

steppenwolf said:


> I'm fascinated by *Germany's obsession with reconstruction*. It seems to be associated with very conservative politics. Why doesn't Germany want buildings that are of their time. We can't replace lost historic buildings. When we do our cities lose their honesty - history loses its meaning because we can't recognise the age of a building by looking at it. Time and meaning get blurred.


Germany's obsession with reconstruction probably lives on in the heads and hearts of around 10 members on this website but in reality Germany and german cities loathe reconstructions.
No one is going to reconstruct this or any other lost Train station, even when they redeveloped a whole area in the heart of stuttgart they did not re-construct some ornaments of the only authentic historic building in the area (and it was a pretty beautiful one just google hotel silber stuttgart) but rather tore down one half of what was still standing. 

Don't get fooled by nostalgia projects like this rendering but germany is far more hostile towards general reconstructions or even reconstructions of parts of buildings which are still standing, additionally to that don't forget about the facades that are currently still getting lost in cities due to renovation works.


----------



## Sybaris (Jul 16, 2018)

I didn't recognize that there have been posts on this thread… Sorry for that…

Nobody is going to reconstruct anything in Germany - don't worry. Munich is one of the cities that has lost most of the "old Architecture" - partly due to war and partly because of "modern reconstructions" in the 50s and 60s.

This is simply an approach to see how Munich looked like before the war - just an impression.

Nevertheless, I have a new version of old buildings! ;-)

After quite a while I uploaded a new version to my web site with a couple of new buildings: www.Muenchen1900.de

There is also an interactive version available - just click "Downloads" in the left panel.

Here are a couple of screenshots from the current version:


----------

